# Mtd Yardbug



## rinker232 (Jul 18, 2008)

I Have Mtd YARD Bug Model 13b325401 Ser #6j040i10053.
I Need To Replace Shift Cable For Reverse. 
Any Suggestion That Will Help


----------

